
Novel will be released first on Facebook Messenger - vinnyglennon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/29/18038300/facebook-messenger-james-patterson-the-chef-interactive-novel-storytelling
======
samstave
Well there is one way to be sure ill never read it, regardless of what future
medium its released on.

